# Olympus Trips.



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

And here we have the ubiquitous made-in-Japan film Olympus Trip - the real one. Still available for next to nothing on the bay. Easy to refurbish (they* all* need refurbished), coated glass Zuiko lens, takes a great pic. Did I mention the solar-powered exposure meter? No batteries needed, and the meter is really very good.










Two from my collection. Your left - original cover. Your right - leather cover - leather taken from an old camera case, but you can use any leather as long as it's thin enough.

People flog these for very little if the old cover is coming off. Let it - there's plenty of new covering material around. If you are replacing a cover Evo-Stik is your friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

a great collectable and interesting too.................i mustn't.........no really i mustn't :scared:

seriously though, i think it great when people collect things like cameras and watches ect etc as it preserves them for the future, too much quality gets binned these days only to be replaced by trash disposable nonsense


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Great little cameras, the big plus is the quality glass. Mine jammed years ago. I have about thirty old cameras, most of which work. From an Army and Navy plate camera through to 120 then 35mm.

mike


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I remember trying to decide between a Trip and a Canonet in 1977 - I bought the Canon and had it for 30+ years - both of these are built like the proverbial brick outhouse. Lovely cameras and such quality


----------

